# 2 Thoughts for today



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Politicians are like babies nappies. They both should be changed regularly for the same reasons!
The older I become the better I was!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Politicians are like babies nappies. They both should be changed regularly for the same reasons!
> The older I become the better I was!


"Politicians are like babies nappies - they are full of sh*t"


----------

